# long term rentals,malaga area,help?



## mrgary (Sep 18, 2010)

I am looking for a very reliable villa rental company in malaga. my rental period will be for 1year


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Canada / Property in Bulgaria

Are two in my area. They are both reliable and know their professions. They cover Málaga city outskirts and the provinces

Jo xxx


----------

